# Aerotank Mega And Mini



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Here is Todds review...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

I'm really not sure why Todd says the Mega has a tight airflow?

Like him I also was disappointed initially with the Mega but the day after setting it up the vapour production and flavour was excellent! I think it rates as good as the Nautilus. Not better... but as good.

What I don't like is the AFC... it's far too loose and it can change without you knowing and then you have to concentrate on getting it right again which I think is pretty doff.

EDIT: OK I have now seen the markings on the side so setting the airflow is a bit easier. Still have to concentrate but now I don't have to look into the hole while setting it.

The more I use the Mega the more I like it.

I wasn't gonna buy a mini but from what Todd says they are different so I may get one on my next order.

I would be interested to hear from everyone else on the two new Aerotanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Oh yes the filling of the new Aerotanks can be a pain with high VG juices. Don't know why they did that the way they did... silly.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

OK finished watching Todd's review and he is raving... especially about the mini!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

A record short review by Phil.


----------



## Silver (8/6/14)

Thanks for all the feedback Rob, have yet to try these devices


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for all the feedback Rob, have yet to try these devices



I can't wait to see a @Silver review on these! There is no question that the new coils make a HUGE difference and the quality of the vape is a massive improvement!


----------



## Silver (8/6/14)

What power do you vape them at?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Silver said:


> What power do you vape them at?



The Mega is on my MVP because I have been using the other devices for the juice test... it's set at 8 watts and the vapour production on pure VM Menthol Ice is pretty damn good and the flavour is outstanding.

There is something not 100% with the Mega however and I really don't know what it is.... when I first tried it the vapour production and flavour was not great... and I find I have to give it a few pulls before it really starts to perform? If I just grab it now and take a first drag it's useless... but if I take it and puff it a few times it shines!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/6/14)

Thanks Rob

Maybe 8 watts is too low, maybe you should try a bit higher and maybe then it will come to life sooner?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Silver said:


> Maybe 8 watts is too low, maybe you should try a bit higher and maybe then it will come to life sooner?



Bingo! Hi Ho that seems to have solved the issue... now vaping it on 10,5 watts! I never use that much power on commercial tanks? That's solved the vapour production issue but I think the flavour is better at 8 watts... will play some more... OK so the coils need a bit more power to get operational it would seem?


----------



## PeterHarris (8/6/14)

been hitting the aero mega since i got it, im very happy with it, but its not the tank, its the coil, i slapped a new coil into my standard aero tank ans for me they vape the same.... maybe the mega has a slightly looser pull on max, but thats about it.....


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Yes you need to press the fire button and hold it on while you take 3-4 puffs to get the full vapour production and flavour. The coils it seems need power.


----------



## Silver (8/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bingo! Hi Ho that seems to have solved the issue... now vaping it on 10,5 watts! I never use that much power on commercial tanks? That's solved the vapour production issue but I think the flavour is better at 8 watts... will play some more... OK so the coils need a bit more power to get operational it would seem?



I suspect that the dual coils may need a bit more energy to get going.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Silver said:


> I suspect that the dual coils may need a bit more energy to get going.



I don't have the same problem with the Nautilus?


----------



## Silverbear (8/6/14)

@Rob Fisher , The Mega has become my ADV, I am getting great VTF from my mega, I am finding I getting better VTF from the mega than my Nautilus. Had some concerns about the coils giving me burnt taste with some juices, but realized that if I turn the watts down for those juices then it is perfect. The capacity is perfect, I am getting more than a day of vaping out of my mega's. I love the look of the mega in both glass and SS tank.

I will say that I have become a fan boy of the Kanger Aero Tank Mega. IMO I don't find the filling any more of an issue than the original aero tank, so happy there. My only gripe about the Aero Tank Mega is the AFC can be bit lose and will lose it's setting, but a quick and easy adjustment and I am vaping happy.

As for firing and needing to give it a couple of primer pulls to get good vapor, can not say I have experienced that problem, and that may be down to my vapeing style, I double clutch my vape, first short drag and exhale through nose while then taking longer fuller drag which I then exhale through mouth.

Have not got a mini yet, but have got plans to get myself a mini or two to go with the spinner as as my back up device for the day or when I only need some thing smaller.

The mega looks awesome on most devices especially the SVD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

Wayne said:


> @Rob Fisher , The Mega has become my ADV, I am getting great VTF from my mega, I am finding I getting better VTF from the mega than my Nautilus. Had some concerns about the coils giving me burnt taste with some juices, but realized that if I turn the watts down for those juices then it is perfect. The capacity is perfect, I am getting more than a day of vaping out of my mega's. I love the look of the mega in both glass and SS tank.
> 
> I will say that I have become a fan boy of the Kanger Aero Tank Mega. IMO I don't find the filling any more of an issue than the original aero tank, so happy there. My only gripe about the Aero Tank Mega is the AFC can be bit lose and will lose it's setting, but a quick and easy adjustment and I am vaping happy.
> 
> ...



I guess the Double Clutch gets it going... and it does shine after giving it a kick start! I'm with you on the AFC being too loose!

I will have the Mini on Tuesday and will give it a whirl on the Spinner 2 when it arrives!

I have no hesitation in recommending the Aerotanks (and did just that for my mate in London because the Nautilus was out of stock)... I'm a bit of a juice hog so I prefer the Nautilus because it holds 5ml but the Aerotank looks so kewl... I would say it's a tie and down to personal preference. I do have some new coils that arrived yesterday and I need to see if they make a difference.

I would be more than happy with either device and am glad I have both.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hyphen (9/6/14)

I've tried most of the smaller tanks / evods / MPT 2's / Mpt 3's / Iclear 30's / CE4's /1453's .
I can safely with the new upgraded coils and the airflow amount from the mini , it's without a doubt the best tank I've used . Taste levels are great and very similar to the MPT3 , but the amount of vapour production with the increased airflow and new coil system are next level . 

The build quality is excellent and the option of using the stainless or glass tank makes it a winning package.
The only down side is that with the new coils and the airflow , it's a very "loud" inhale and I seem to be going thru juice alot quicker . 

One other minor thing I noticed was that the drip tip is one of the shortest I've used and when I was vaping at a higher voltage it did get a little warm . 

Im on day 4 of using it as my ADV and it's still going strong with no noticeable degradation .

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

Thanks for the update @hyphen 
Sounds like they made a great one.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (9/6/14)

I must just say that I'm really lucky with me Mini & Mega tanks in terms of the AFC's. On both of them I find the AFC very tight, so tight it feels like if I don't grip the actual AFC part properly, I will loosen the tank from the thread on my device. 

Mini: I find that the flavour production is somewhat better then the Mega for some reason. I use the Mini for my special Juices as the tank capacity is minimal in comparison to other tanks. I have now learnt how to taste when the Juice is running low as the taste becomes a little burnt in a way. I find it has flavour & vapour production almost straight away with a new coil. I vape at a constant 10.0w and it seems to be sufficient. My overall verdict is its an awesome big hitter in all departments .

Mega: I find that you have to take a few pulls before it comes to life and agree with @Rob Fisher with that said it does also depend on the Juice I'm using. The vapour it produces is not at the same level as the Nautilus for me. For some strange reason I find that the Nautilus does not go through juice as quick as the Mega does I know there is a difference in tank size. 

I must still use each tank(Mega & Nautilus) a day to get a full comparison but for me the Nautilus still seems better then the Mega so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

Thanks for sharing your views @Darth_V@PER 
Very interesting
The more people share their views the more others can get a feel for what's the general feeling about a new product.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (9/6/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your views @Darth_V@PER
> Very interesting
> The more people share their views the more others can get a feel for what's the general feeling about a new product.



I will give me heads up comparison on the Mega & Nautilus asap. I just don't want to Hi-Hack anyone's thread  Thanks @Silver


----------



## Silver (9/6/14)

Great stuff @Darth_V@PER 
I think if you are comparing the Aerotank to the Nautilus, its not really hijacking this thread.
This thread is after all talking about the new Aerotanks - and how better to talk about it than to compare it to something that many people may already have and know well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

OK we have a Vision Spinner 2 and a little Aerotank Mini in front of a few very distinguished leaders in the vaping community behind it.

I have to say WOW! This is one very sweet setup! The Aerotank Mega was and is a bit of a disappointment to me and only really performs if you are double clutching it and firing it at higher power settings than you are used to...

For someone with less than perfect eyesight the set up is a little hard to read both for the Vision battery voltage setting and the air flow control on the Aerotank Mini... but the value for money is just outstanding! I'm vaping the set up at 4,8 volts and the Menthol Ice flavour in the Mini is really good!

The Aerotank Mini is a mighty fine tank! I nearly didn't even buy one after my disappointment of the Mega but in my humble opinion they are completely different tanks despite sharing the same name! The best flavour I have had from a little tank! 5 out of 5 for this little powerhouse!




Bottom line is that there is no doubt that this is the best starter kit around!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike (11/6/14)

Thanks Rob! Reading that gave me the guys to ramp up the voltage on my mPT3. I wonder if there's a current limit to the VS2? At 4.3V with the 1.5ohm coil, we're seeing almost 2.9A being pulled. I wonder if the VS2 is happy on 4.8V, cause it'd be pushing out almost 15W?


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

Mike said:


> I wonder if the VS2 is happy on 4.8V, cause it'd be pushing out almost 15W?



This answer is too technical for me to answer Mike. But I figure it goes up to 4,8V and there is no doubt that plenty of mPT3 and Aerotank Mini's would be put on it so my guess is that should should handle it no problem. But let's hear from some of the electronics experts.


----------



## Cat (11/6/14)

double-clutching, that's bad news, puts me off i really need a bigger tank. oh well, i've got an iClear X.I coming, maybe that'll satisfy.


----------



## Mike (11/6/14)

Cool. Sorry man I'm just curious. After doing research and mech mods etc today, I wonder if maybe setting it up to 4.8V hits some sort of limiter or something.

Would be nice to know either way

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

Cat said:


> double-clutching, that's bad news, puts me off i really need a bigger tank. oh well, i've got an iClear X.I coming, maybe that'll satisfy.



I'm the wrong person to ask about the X.1 because I hated the tank but think I got some really dud coils with mine and I gave it away real quick.

I still think the Aspire Nautilus is the best big tank! But let me give the Mega a fair shake and fit it onto my Sigelei 20W at 8 watts and see how she performs.... Yip same story... but once you take a few puffs on the Mega (and get it going) the flavour and vapour production is very good indeed...

Yip there is no doubt the mini is a winner and the Mega has a design fault or something... I really want the flavour from the first puff and the Mega doesn't do that and the mini certainly does!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (11/6/14)

Also day 5 of using it as my ADV and this upgraded coil is hanging in there nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK we have a Vision Spinner 2 and a little Aerotank Mini in front of a few very distinguished leaders in the vaping community behind it.
> 
> I have to say WOW! This is one very sweet setup! The Aerotank Mega was and is a bit of a disappointment to me and only really performs if you are double clutching it and firing it at higher power settings than you are used to...
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob, mine is on the way. Did you use the 1.5 ohm coil in there? Agree, that is an awesome setup to start with and is my recommendation to all my potential converts. Either on the Spinner 2 (for the best look) or on the MVP for staying power.


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

Mike said:


> Thanks Rob! Reading that gave me the guys to ramp up the voltage on my mPT3. I wonder if there's a current limit to the VS2? At 4.3V with the 1.5ohm coil, we're seeing almost 2.9A being pulled. I wonder if the VS2 is happy on 4.8V, cause it'd be pushing out almost 15W?


The manufacturer does not disclose the Amp limit. Some say 2.5, some say 3.0. My guess on the Spinner 2 would be 3.0A - maybe the tech wizards have a way to determine it? I have had no ill effect pushing 4.8 V on the Spinner 2 with the mPT3 with 1.5 ohm coil.


----------



## johan (11/6/14)

Matthee said:


> The manufacturer does not disclose the Amp limit. Some say 2.5, some say 3.0. My guess on the Spinner 2 would be 3.0A - maybe the tech wizards have a way to determine it? I have had no ill effect pushing 4.8 V on the Spinner 2 with the mPT3 with 1.5 ohm coil.



They all have current limiting build in to protect the battery against accidental short circuits, at what amps I don't know but can easily be measured with a multimeter.


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

johan said:


> They all have current limiting build in to protect the battery against accidental short circuits, at what amps I don't know but can easily be measured with a multimeter.


Great, thanks. Now we need someone with a multimeter to do this on the Spinner 2!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks Rob, mine is on the way. Did you use the 1.5 ohm coil in there? Agree, that is an awesome setup to start with and is my recommendation to all my potential converts. Either on the Spinner 2 (for the best look) or on the MVP for staying power.



Yip Spinner 2 or MVP! Either would be just sweet. Both my coils that came with it are 1,5 Ohm... I see my replacement coils are 2 Ohm.


----------



## andro (11/6/14)

What diameter is the mini?


----------



## Mike (11/6/14)

14mm IIRC.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

andro said:


> What diameter is the mini?



Same as mPT2 and mPT3.


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

Got my Mini Aerotank, but cannot use it yet. Have to give classes to a convert tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Got my Mini Aerotank, but cannot use it yet. Have to give classes to a convert tomorrow.



Not a major issue... grab a REO!


----------



## Andre (11/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not a major issue... grab a REO!


Lol, those are always at hand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (11/6/14)

I like my aero mega. But must admit that with the same coil in my mPT3 I get a better VTF. I was using the mPT3 today as it was tank cleaning day today.

But I dont mind double clutching as I basically chain vape anyways. Lol


----------



## Silverbear (11/6/14)

Just got my self a mini yesterday, but have not had a chance to fill it and vape on it, but will soon, so no comment on the mini yet.

As for the Mega, I am loving it, I have no problems with flavor and vapor, even throat hit is great, from the first drag.

Doing a side by side comparison of the mega and the nautilus, with the same juice in both tanks,

The mega has a stock 1.5ohm coil in and the nautilus has a stock 1.8ohm coil in.

For flavor the mega is giving me way better flavor than the nautilus, for throat hit here again the mega is hitting harder than the nautilus. For vapor, here I will give them equal scoreing.

The only function where I prefer the nautilus is with AFC, nautilus AFC is better more secure dial, the air flow on the mega is loser than the nautilus at full open, so the mega at full open is to loose for me, here I prefer the nautilus air flow.

As for capacity, yes the nautilus is bigger, so get more vape time from the nautilus, the mega still gives me a full days vape time, e.g. my work day vaping, I go through about 1/2 a tank in a work day.

Glass vs SS tank, well here I love both in either config, as I have both options for both tanks, so no compare on this point.

My verdict, I prefer the mega, to me I am getting better flavor and throat hit form it than the nautilus. Both are in my rotation, but my ADV at this time is the Mega.

Just a brief summerised compare of the big tanks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/14)

Wayne said:


> My verdict, I prefer the mega, to me I am getting better flavor and throat hit form it than the nautilus. Both are in my rotation, but my ADV at this time is the Mega.



Nice review there @Wayne! Do you not have an issue with the Mega taking a puff or two to get going? I really have to give it horns to get it operational... and I mean press the fire button and hold it in while taking 3-4 big puffs? When it get going it great.

I'm really going to try another coil (from the new stock I got) because I have had the same issue with the stock 2 coils it came with.

I thought I would like the metal tanks (Mega, Mini and Nautilus) but I have to admit I prefer seeing the liquid... but if I was going out with them I would put the full metal tank on.


----------



## Silverbear (12/6/14)

I really do not have any issues with getting it going, I get full flavor and fapor from first draw.

I did change to the lower 1.5 ohm stock coil, and I noticed a big difference in the performance.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Wayne said:


> I really do not have any issues with getting it going, I get full flavor and fapor from first draw.
> 
> I did change to the lower 1.5 ohm stock coil, and I noticed a big difference in the performance.



Yip those are the ones I'm using.


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Wayne said:


> Just got my self a mini yesterday, but have not had a chance to fill it and vape on it, but will soon, so no comment on the mini yet.
> 
> As for the Mega, I am loving it, I have no problems with flavor and vapor, even throat hit is great, from the first drag.
> 
> ...



Great informative comparison @Wayne 
Thanks

Just a question, were you vaping the two tanks at the same power?


----------



## Spyker (12/6/14)

I have 2 of the Mini aerotanks and they are great! Would love to try a 1.2ohm coil in there.
As for setup, I had it on a Spinner but it did not look right. I'm ashamed to say I now have it mounted on my Twisp batteries. Nice and compact and it fits inside any pocket while I'm at work. The Reo stays at home during the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (12/6/14)

Silver said:


> Great informative comparison @Wayne
> Thanks
> 
> Just a question, were you vaping the two tanks at the same power?



Both tanks where being vaped a 9W, but on different devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Spyker said:


> The Reo stays at home during the day.



What?


----------



## Spyker (12/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> What?


Yip. I'm allowed to vape at my desk. But don't want to push my luck doing my best steam train imitation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Spyker said:


> Yip. I'm allowed to vape at my desk. But don't want to push my luck doing my best steam train imitation.



Fair enough.


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

After the lecture to my convert, took a few toots from the Aerotank Mini. Awesome everything. Did not think they could up the ante after the mPT3, but they did. Perfect.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Has anyone tried these on a more powerful device? Using a mPT3 on a VS2 which is mostly the same. I suspect that the max I'm able to get out of it is around 9 or 10W (Assuming it's able to bump out 2.5-3A which equates to 9-13W, I question that however). However I seem to notice it dieing out on long drags, again assuming it's the battery that's limiting things.

Essentially I am wondering if anyone's seen any benefit of running these over 10W (even slightly, like 11W on the MVP2 etc)


----------



## Darth_V@PER (12/6/14)

Mike said:


> Has anyone tried these on a more powerful device? Using a mPT3 on a VS2 which is mostly the same. I suspect that the max I'm able to get out of it is around 9 or 10W (Assuming it's able to bump out 2.5-3A which equates to 9-13W, I question that however). However I seem to notice it dieing out on long drags, again assuming it's the battery that's limiting things.
> 
> Essentially I am wondering if anyone's seen any benefit of running these over 10W (even slightly, like 11W on the MVP2 etc)



Hi there @Mike I have tried it on 15W with a 1.5ohm coil (Sigeli/Mini Tank) and it burnt the juice. It pretty much destroyed my witchers brew black bird. I will run a quick test on both the Mega & Mini to see what happens

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Hahahahaha, epic!! Maybe try hit 12W before blasting it at a full out 15?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

Mike said:


> Has anyone tried these on a more powerful device? Using a mPT3 on a VS2 which is mostly the same. I suspect that the max I'm able to get out of it is around 9 or 10W (Assuming it's able to bump out 2.5-3A which equates to 9-13W, I question that however). However I seem to notice it dieing out on long drags, again assuming it's the battery that's limiting things.
> 
> Essentially I am wondering if anyone's seen any benefit of running these over 10W (even slightly, like 11W on the MVP2 etc)


I do not think so. Just tried the aM (Aerotank Mini) on 3.3 V on the Vision Spinner 2 and the throat hit, vapour and flavour was the best I have ever gotten from a commercial tank. That was with the 1.5 ohm coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Matthee said:


> I do not think so. Just tried the aM (Aerotank Mini) on 3.3 V on the Vision Spinner 2 and the throat hit, vapour and flavour was the best I have ever gotten from a commercial tank. That was with the 1.5 ohm coil.



Curious.. I'm noticing a huge improvement by running it at 4.3v (Also 1.5ohm), however coming from another area of vaping it's more that I'm able to have a higher draw rate with a higher voltage. For the first couple of seconds it's great, but it soon feels like it's dropping volts or limiting current or something..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/6/14)

Has any of the vendors brought in sub ohm coils yet? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Has any of the vendors brought in sub ohm coils yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Not that I know of.


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Hi there @Mike I have tried it on 15W with a 1.5ohm coil (Sigeli/Mini Tank) and it burnt the juice. It pretty much destroyed my witchers brew black bird. I will run a quick test on both the Mega & Mini to see what happens



That is strange @Darth_V@PER 
I am currently vaping Witchers Brew Blackbird on my REO at 0.9 ohms - so that's about 20 Watts when the batt is fresh and no burning of the juice whatsoever. In fact I vaped Blackbird on a previous coil at 0.8 ohms and no problem.
Am using 28g Kanthal - simple microcoil - with cotton.

Maybe its the tank with the design and the airflow that causes problems.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (12/6/14)

Just incase anyone wants the 1.5 ohm replacement coils, speak to @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl at Vapeclub. Just putting it out there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Silver said:


> That is strange @Darth_V@PER
> I am currently vaping Witchers Brew Blackbird on my REO at 0.9 ohms - so that's about 20 Watts when the batt is fresh and no burning of the juice whatsoever. In fact I vaped Blackbird on a previous coil at 0.8 ohms and no problem.
> Am using 28g Kanthal - simple microcoil - with cotton.
> 
> Maybe its the tank with the design and the airflow that causes problems.



What atomiser?


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Hey @Darth_V@PER, are you travelling at the moment?
Your flag below your avatar says you are in France !


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Mike said:


> What atomiser?



The standard atomiser for the REO - the RM2


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Ahh makes sense. Was gonna say 20W through a protank coil sounds crazy!


----------



## Darth_V@PER (12/6/14)

Silver said:


> That is strange @Darth_V@PER
> I am currently vaping Witchers Brew Blackbird on my REO at 0.9 ohms - so that's about 20 Watts when the batt is fresh and no burning of the juice whatsoever. In fact I vaped Blackbird on a previous coil at 0.8 ohms and no problem.
> Am using 28g Kanthal - simple microcoil - with cotton.
> 
> Maybe its the tank with the design and the airflow that causes problems.


I was going to give it another go @Silver. Want to use fresh coils on the mega and mini tanks. The. Witchers Brew is like gold, it's top shelf not everyday juice for me so I might as well savour the last few drops. Will do a flavour/vapour test from 10w up until it does Burn. Still have a sealed bottle So I'm up for the tests.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

You're a gentleman and a scholar. (And perhaps a mod purchase enabler)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (12/6/14)

@Mike I would not make any hasty decisions just yet... Buy something at the JHB vape meeting as I'm sure were
going to get awesome deals! I do travel a lot @Silver but definitely not in France... Lol how do I correct that?


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

Hahah.. In the guitar world it's GAS (gear acquisition syndrome), in computers it's CUD (compulsive upgrade disorder). I'm pretty certain we have something similar here.

Sadly I'm heading down to the Freestate to celebrate father's day this weekend (and hopefully convince him to ditch the stinkies) otherwise I'd be all up in there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> @Mike I would not make any hasty decisions just yet... Buy something at the JHB vape meeting as I'm sure were
> going to get awesome deals! I do travel a lot @Silver but definitely not in France... Lol how do I correct that?



Its not something you can correct - its what the forum software picks up as the country of origin of your IP address I think.

Are you perhaps connecting from a different type of network? Or a network that appears to be coming from overseas?


----------



## Darth_V@PER (12/6/14)

Okay so for the Kanger fans I built my tanks with the glass tanks.... Witchers Brew Blackbird 12MG. For the Sony Xperia Z2 fans took the pictures on it,got it on monday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

@Darth_V@PER the first two are great! When it comes to using a flash, I use an app called "A Better Camera" and use it's torch feature. Doesn't blast the light as hard.

Looks good, now watch the opening ceremony and report back on wattage response

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (12/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bingo! Hi Ho that seems to have solved the issue... now vaping it on 10,5 watts! I never use that much power on commercial tanks? That's solved the vapour production issue but I think the flavour is better at 8 watts... will play some more... OK so the coils need a bit more power to get operational it would seem?



and you were wondering why i vape my home made coil at 12 watts  need the power to get it going quick


----------



## Darth_V@PER (12/6/14)

LOL.. You making me feel like I'm James Bond hahaha... Seriously only using Vodacom LTE connection. Normal data @Silver


----------



## Silver (13/6/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> LOL.. You making me feel like I'm James Bond hahaha... Seriously only using Vodacom LTE connection. Normal data @Silver



Lol

I see the flag is now back to SA
Glad to have you back on our soil  (network wise at least)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/6/14)

Silver said:


> Lol
> 
> I see the flag is now back to SA
> Glad to have you back on our soil  (network wise at least)



I prefer SA way better thank you  I feel right at home again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigK (13/6/14)

How do you like the Sony @Darth_V@PER ? I got mine last week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/6/14)

BigK said:


> How do you like the Sony @Darth_V@PER ? I got mine last week



I had the Xperia S before and there is not that much of a difference @BigK. The speed and Camera are totally killer though, The phone is much better then the S actually. LTE is lightening quick and I cannot fault the phone so far. The lady friend is pulling her hair out as she says if I'm not playing with my PV then I'm messing around on my phone so I still need to get used to all the camera features. SONY ROCKS


----------



## 360twin (30/7/14)

Since there have been no recent additions to this thread, I thought I'd add my view. I visited Vape Club this weekend with a mate who lives near to them, with the idea of checking out some new gear. He wanted a new tank and I had advised him about the new mini Nautilus, and it's much easier making a decision when holding something in your hand than it is on-line.

With a bit of fore-thought I tossed my SVD in my pocket before leaving as I wanted to see if the Aerotank Mega looked as good on it as it does in photo's. Not that I _needed _a new tank, but we all know that's not reason enough not to buy one, and as soon as I'd strapped it on the SVD it was sold!

Compared to my 3 daily tanks (two mPT3's and a PT3) the draw is a lot looser, at first seeming too loose.At first I tried tightening it to match the PT3, but this didn't really help. After a day's use I was a lot more accustomed to it - now the PT3's draw seems too tight, and the AM perfect. All my juice is 70/30 and vaped at 8.5W.

Pros:

Added capacity over the 3ml PT3 means filling less often
Side air inlet means no more juice leaking onto the top of your battery/mod (big plus for someone as pedantic as me)
Kayfun-like drip tip is rather pleasant to use, but is standard 510 and can therefore be easily changed
Stainless steel finish is machined, so always appears clean (including the drip-tip)
Styling, finish and size matches my SVD like it was made for it
Manufacturing quality appears very good (better than my others, including the first Aerotank)
Cons:

Draw a bit on the loose side (except if you prefer lung-hits, when it works well)
No really noticeable change in airflow once above the minimum setting (for me anyway)
Difficult to adjust the airflow ring unless the tank is gripped correctly, but at least doesn't move accidently
Not sure how I'd clean juice out of the base if and when required. At present I flush it with hot water at re-fill time
It's marginally larger than the SVD in diameter, but not noticeably so (but I can feel it - there's the Virgo in me again)
A bit of a juice-***** (or maybe that's just me)
Looks a bit daft on a standard eGo battery 
I'm rather pleased with this new acquisition, even though I didn't know I needed it beforehand. Big thanks to @JakesSA for his always-accommodating attitude and honest opinions, even at the possible expense of a sale. I'll be baaack

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JakesSA (30/7/14)

Big thanks to you guys! The V2 looks spectacular on the SVD, pleeaaseee post a pic?


----------



## 360twin (30/7/14)

Apologies for the quality - best I could do at short notice. The lens distortion tends to accentuate the size difference, it's a lot less noticeable IRL.


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

To any Aerotank V2 owners:

I just bought this tank and the beauty ring that comes with the package seems to be chrome-plated instead of stainless steel like the rest of the tank - anyone else receive the same? It's a bit of an eyesore because I use it on my Vision Spinner 2 and the beauty ring is a different finish to the tank.


----------



## WHeunis (24/10/14)

Wesley said:


> To any Aerotank V2 owners:
> 
> I just bought this tank and the beauty ring that comes with the package seems to be chrome-plated instead of stainless steel like the rest of the tank - anyone else receive the same? It's a bit of an eyesore because I use it on my Vision Spinner 2 and the beauty ring is a different finish to the tank.



Beauty ring?!
Aerotank doesnt have a beauty ring... at least as far as I know...
Are you maybe thinking of the eGo connector sleeve?

Pics pls?, this is hurting my head...


----------



## ET (24/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> Beauty ring?!
> Aerotank doesnt have a beauty ring... at least as far as I know...
> Are you maybe thinking of the eGo connector sleeve?
> 
> Pics pls?, this is hurting my head...



the ego connector sleeve is the beauty ring 
and yeah, its probably something not made by kanger and sourced cheaply as an extra to the aerotank kit


----------



## Wesley (24/10/14)

ET said:


> the ego connector sleeve is the beauty ring
> and yeah, its probably something not made by kanger and sourced cheaply as an extra to the aerotank kit


It hurts my eye! Can I get a stainless steel version of this ring anywhere locally?


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/10/14)

Afaik they all chrome plated. I got a chrome plated brass one with my original Pro Tank 1 long ago. The newer ones are plastic.


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Afaik they all chrome plated. I got a chrome plated brass one with my original Pro Tank 1 long ago. The newer ones are plastic.


Plastic? Eeew!


----------

